# SMF October 2016 Soap Challenge- Spoon Swirl



## lionprincess00 (Oct 1, 2016)

Welcome to October's SMF Soap Challenge!

PLEASE BE SURE TO READ THIS FIRST (and ALL Rules)-

General Rules:
1.The only members eligible to vote are those with their names on the sign up list - regardless of whether or not you have submitted an entry.

2. This months voting will be password locked. Passwords will be PM'ed to registered participants ONLY. So please check your PM's when the voting begins.

3. No posting your entry photos until the entry thread is made. Non entry photos are very welcome!

4. You are allowed to change your entry photo up until the entry thread closes. So if you decide after you post your entry you want another try, and you like the second better, you can change it up until the deadline.

NOW
This month’s challenge is the spoon swirl.

SMF Challenge Specific Rules
· You must use a loaf mold.
· You must use at least 2 colors, the base color counts as 1.
· You can pour in any method you choose.
· You must use a spoon (no skewers), to swirl your soap.
· You must spoon in each individual soap (not just a corner of the mold).
· For your entry, you must show one picture of all your soaps from the batch with the spoon you used and one picture of your favorite one soap from that batch which will be used for the survey.
· You may include information like colorants and fragrance used (though this isn't a requirement), and explanation of spoon technique used is greatly encouraged. 


Challenge Entry Thread Opens October 14, 2016.
Challenge Entry Thread Closes October 24, 2016.
Survey for choosing the winning choices opens immediately the 24th.
Winners Announced October 31, 2016.

SMF Challenge General Rules
· To enter you must have a minimum of 50 posts and been a member for a month (sorry but no exceptions on this)
· Please add your name to the sign up list if you wish to participate (however, you don’t have to enter a soap at the end if you don’t feel happy with what you have produced)
· The challenge thread should be used to upload pictures of any of your challenge attempts where you can ask for advice and discuss the technique with other members.
· Constructive criticism is welcomed, but please try to keep your comments polite.
· Competition entries must be uploaded to the separate entry thread before the closing date. The thread will open on October 14, 2016 (Please follow the challenge specific rules as to what you need to enter)
· After the closing date October 24, 2016 the winning entry will be chosen using survey monkey and the winner announced on October 31, 2016. There is no prize attached to this challenge.
· If you fail to make the challenge deadline, you are still welcome to upload your soap onto the thread, but your entry will not be eligible for voting. We still love to see anything you have produced.
· Even though there is no prize, this is still a competition. If your entry is deemed not to fulfil the general rules or the rules specific to the challenge in any way, then you will be given the opportunity to amend your entry. If this is not possible then your entry will not be included in the voting.
· Newbie, Saponista, Lionproncess00, Sonya-m and GalaxyMLP reserve the right to have the final say on whether a soap is eligible for voting.

VIDEO 1 INTRO
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aj0RFFqZC6E[/ame]

VIDEO 2 SPOON SWIRL SOAP 1
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blsf-TER-9g[/ame]

VIDEO 3 SPOON SWIRL SOAP 2
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rmwSYg42RY[/ame]


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 1, 2016)

The first soaps- There are more delicate swirls seeing as it was done with a small spoon and less pulling of the soap.


The second video soaps- This is a more standard way to spoon swirl. After cutting, I wiped each soap face down with a damp cloth to clean up the mica (cutting drags the mica across making it look a bit messy, a quick wipe down clears it right up). Remember, this was 2 spoon turn overs.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 1, 2016)

This is my first attempt at soap 2 (no video shown). I turned the spoon over 3 times, and it tends to over swirl, especially if laying down mica lines. Other than that, it was made in the exact same way as soap 2.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 1, 2016)

Sign up-

1.


----------



## mx5inpenn (Oct 1, 2016)

Sign up-

1.Mx6inpenn - I'm in!


----------



## dibbles (Oct 1, 2016)

Sign up-

1.Mx6inpenn - I'm in!
2. dibbles - Me too!


----------



## Misschief (Oct 1, 2016)

1.Mx6inpenn - I'm in!
2. dibbles - Me too!
3. MissChief - Come hell or high water, I'm making soap this month!


----------



## Judiraz (Oct 1, 2016)

1.Mx6inpenn - I'm in!
2. dibbles - Me too!
3. MissChief - Come hell or high water, I'm making soap this month!
4. Judiraz- Starting today!


----------



## Wyredgirl (Oct 1, 2016)

1.Mx6inpenn - I'm in!


2. dibbles - Me too!


3. MissChief - Come hell or high water, I'm making soap this month!


4. Judiraz- Starting today!

5. Wyredgirl- cuz why not?!


----------



## Arimara (Oct 1, 2016)

1.Mx6inpenn - I'm in!
2. dibbles - Me too!
3. MissChief - Come hell or high water, I'm making soap this month!
4. Judiraz- Starting today!
5. Wyredgirl- cuz why not?!
6. Arimara- We will see...


----------



## earlene (Oct 1, 2016)

1. Mx6inpenn - I'm in!
2. dibbles - Me too!
3. MissChief - Come hell or high water, I'm making soap this month!
4. Judiraz- Starting today!
5. Wyredgirl- cuz why not?!
6. Arimara- We will see...
7. earlene - time permitting


----------



## crispysoap (Oct 1, 2016)

1. Mx6inpenn - I'm in!
2. dibbles - Me too!
3. MissChief - Come hell or high water, I'm making soap this month!
4. Judiraz- Starting today!
5. Wyredgirl- cuz why not?!
6. Arimara- We will see...
7. earlene - time permitting
8. crispysoap - I've got plenty of spoons so bring it on.


----------



## doriettefarm (Oct 1, 2016)

1. Mx6inpenn - I'm in!
2. dibbles - Me too!
3. MissChief - Come hell or high water, I'm making soap this month!
4. Judiraz- Starting today!
5. Wyredgirl- cuz why not?!
6. Arimara- We will see...
7. earlene - time permitting
8. crispysoap - I've got plenty of spoons so bring it on.
9. doriettefarm - Spoon swirls I can do!  Maybe I should use my new neons . . .


----------



## TeresaT (Oct 1, 2016)

1. Mx6inpenn - I'm in!
2. dibbles - Me too!
3. MissChief - Come hell or high water, I'm making soap this month!
4. Judiraz- Starting today!
5. Wyredgirl- cuz why not?!
6. Arimara- We will see...
7. earlene - time permitting
8. crispysoap - I've got plenty of spoons so bring it on.
9. doriettefarm - Spoon swirls I can do!  Maybe I should use my new neons . ..
10.  TeresaT - I've been wanting to try this technique!!  I'm in.


----------



## BattleGnome (Oct 2, 2016)

1. Mx6inpenn - I'm in!
2. dibbles - Me too!
3. MissChief - Come hell or high water, I'm making soap this month!
4. Judiraz- Starting today!
5. Wyredgirl- cuz why not?!
6. Arimara- We will see...
7. earlene - time permitting
8. crispysoap - I've got plenty of spoons so bring it on.
9. doriettefarm - Spoon swirls I can do! Maybe I should use my new neons . ..
10. TeresaT - I've been wanting to try this technique!! I'm in.
11. BattleGnome - I finally got a bunch of colorants!


----------



## apples (Oct 2, 2016)

1. Mx6inpenn - I'm in!
2. dibbles - Me too!
3. MissChief - Come hell or high water, I'm making soap this month!
4. Judiraz- Starting today!
5. Wyredgirl- cuz why not?!
6. Arimara- We will see...
7. earlene - time permitting
8. crispysoap - I've got plenty of spoons so bring it on.
9. doriettefarm - Spoon swirls I can do! Maybe I should use my new neons . ..
10. TeresaT - I've been wanting to try this technique!! I'm in.
11. BattleGnome - I finally got a bunch of colorants!
12. apples - am I eligible yet?


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 2, 2016)

apples said:


> 1. Mx6inpenn - I'm in!
> 2. dibbles - Me too!
> 3. MissChief - Come hell or high water, I'm making soap this month!
> 4. Judiraz- Starting today!
> ...



Yes you are minimum 50 posts and been a member for a month, so you're in!


----------



## JuneP (Oct 2, 2016)

Originally Posted by apples  View Post
1. Mx6inpenn - I'm in!
2. dibbles - Me too!
3. MissChief - Come hell or high water, I'm making soap this month!
4. Judiraz- Starting today!
5. Wyredgirl- cuz why not?!
6. Arimara- We will see...
7. earlene - time permitting
8. crispysoap - I've got plenty of spoons so bring it on.
9. doriettefarm - Spoon swirls I can do! Maybe I should use my new neons . ..
10. TeresaT - I've been wanting to try this technique!! I'm in.
11. BattleGnome - I finally got a bunch of colorants!
12. apples - am I eligible yet?
13.JuneP - Definitely going to try to do this one.


----------



## kisha (Oct 2, 2016)

1. Mx6inpenn - I'm in!


2. dibbles - Me too!


3. MissChief - Come hell or high water, I'm making soap this month!


4. Judiraz- Starting today!


5. Wyredgirl- cuz why not?!


6. Arimara- We will see...


7. earlene - time permitting


8. crispysoap - I've got plenty of spoons so bring it on.


9. doriettefarm - Spoon swirls I can do! Maybe I should use my new neons . ..


10. TeresaT - I've been wanting to try this technique!! I'm in.


11. BattleGnome - I finally got a bunch of colorants!


12. apples - am I eligible yet?


13.JuneP - Definitely going to try to do this one.

14. Kisha - It's been a while, gotta give this one a go!!!


----------



## mx5inpenn (Oct 2, 2016)

First attempt done last night. Can't wait to cut it tonight. It smells soooo good!


----------



## Steve85569 (Oct 4, 2016)

1. Mx6inpenn - I'm in!

2. dibbles - Me too!

3. MissChief - Come hell or high water, I'm making soap this month!

4. Judiraz- Starting today!

5. Wyredgirl- cuz why not?!

6. Arimara- We will see...

7. earlene - time permitting

8. crispysoap - I've got plenty of spoons so bring it on.

9. doriettefarm - Spoon swirls I can do! Maybe I should use my new neons . ..

10. TeresaT - I've been wanting to try this technique!! I'm in.

11. BattleGnome - I finally got a bunch of colorants!

12. apples - am I eligible yet?

13.JuneP - Definitely going to try to do this one.

14. Kisha - It's been a while, gotta give this one a go!!!

15. Steve85569 - I'm back from canning! Neon fall colors?


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 5, 2016)

1. Mx6inpenn - I'm in!
2. dibbles - Me too!
3. MissChief - Come hell or high water, I'm making soap this month!
4. Judiraz- Starting today!
5. Wyredgirl- cuz why not?!
6. Arimara- We will see...
7. earlene - time permitting
8. crispysoap - I've got plenty of spoons so bring it on.
9. doriettefarm - Spoon swirls I can do! Maybe I should use my new neons . ..
10. TeresaT - I've been wanting to try this technique!! I'm in.
11. BattleGnome - I finally got a bunch of colorants!
12. apples - am I eligible yet?
13. JuneP - Definitely going to try to do this one.
14. Kisha - It's been a while, gotta give this one a go!!!
15. Steve85569 - I'm back from canning! Neon fall colors?
16. PenelopeJane - Looking forward to trying this.


----------



## Rusti (Oct 5, 2016)

1. Mx6inpenn - I'm in!
2. dibbles - Me too!
3. MissChief - Come hell or high water, I'm making soap this month!
4. Judiraz- Starting today!
5. Wyredgirl- cuz why not?!
6. Arimara- We will see...
7. earlene - time permitting
8. crispysoap - I've got plenty of spoons so bring it on.
9. doriettefarm - Spoon swirls I can do! Maybe I should use my new neons . ..
10. TeresaT - I've been wanting to try this technique!! I'm in.
11. BattleGnome - I finally got a bunch of colorants!
12. apples - am I eligible yet?
13. JuneP - Definitely going to try to do this one.
14. Kisha - It's been a while, gotta give this one a go!!!
15. Steve85569 - I'm back from canning! Neon fall colors?
16. PenelopeJane - Looking forward to trying this.
17. Rusti - also time permitting...


----------



## BlackDog (Oct 5, 2016)

1. Mx6inpenn - I'm in!
2. dibbles - Me too!
3. MissChief - Come hell or high water, I'm making soap this month!
4. Judiraz- Starting today!
5. Wyredgirl- cuz why not?!
6. Arimara- We will see...
7. earlene - time permitting
8. crispysoap - I've got plenty of spoons so bring it on.
9. doriettefarm - Spoon swirls I can do! Maybe I should use my new neons . ..
10. TeresaT - I've been wanting to try this technique!! I'm in.
11. BattleGnome - I finally got a bunch of colorants!
12. apples - am I eligible yet?
13. JuneP - Definitely going to try to do this one.
14. Kisha - It's been a while, gotta give this one a go!!!
15. Steve85569 - I'm back from canning! Neon fall colors?
16. PenelopeJane - Looking forward to trying this.
17. Rusti - also time permitting...
18. BlackDog - have yet to do a successful spoon swirl so maybe this will inspire me!


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Oct 5, 2016)

1. Mx6inpenn - I'm in!
2. dibbles - Me too!
3. MissChief - Come hell or high water, I'm making soap this month!
4. Judiraz- Starting today!
5. Wyredgirl- cuz why not?!
6. Arimara- We will see...
7. earlene - time permitting
8. crispysoap - I've got plenty of spoons so bring it on.
9. doriettefarm - Spoon swirls I can do! Maybe I should use my new neons . ..
10. TeresaT - I've been wanting to try this technique!! I'm in.
11. BattleGnome - I finally got a bunch of colorants!
12. apples - am I eligible yet?
13. JuneP - Definitely going to try to do this one.
14. Kisha - It's been a while, gotta give this one a go!!!
15. Steve85569 - I'm back from canning! Neon fall colors?
16. PenelopeJane - Looking forward to trying this.
17. Rusti - also time permitting...
18. BlackDog - have yet to do a successful spoon swirl so maybe this will inspire me!
19. BrewerGeorge - I think I can do this one.


----------



## artemis (Oct 5, 2016)

1. Mx6inpenn - I'm in!
2. dibbles - Me too!
3. MissChief - Come hell or high water, I'm making soap this month!
4. Judiraz- Starting today!
5. Wyredgirl- cuz why not?!
6. Arimara- We will see...
7. earlene - time permitting
8. crispysoap - I've got plenty of spoons so bring it on.
9. doriettefarm - Spoon swirls I can do! Maybe I should use my new neons . ..
10. TeresaT - I've been wanting to try this technique!! I'm in.
11. BattleGnome - I finally got a bunch of colorants!
12. apples - am I eligible yet?
13. JuneP - Definitely going to try to do this one.
14. Kisha - It's been a while, gotta give this one a go!!!
15. Steve85569 - I'm back from canning! Neon fall colors?
16. PenelopeJane - Looking forward to trying this.
17. Rusti - also time permitting...
18. BlackDog - have yet to do a successful spoon swirl so maybe this will inspire me!
19. BrewerGeorge - I think I can do this one.
20. Artemis - I think I can manage two colors...


----------



## dibbles (Oct 7, 2016)

I have a couple of questions. First, a T&S would qualify as a loaf mold, right? Second, can another technique be used as long as it isn't using a tool other than a spoon to swirl? I know I can't do a spoon swirl, and then take a hanger or a skewer to it, or a Clyde Slide or something that would result in swirling during the pour, but would an ITP, tiger stripe or drop pour be okay to do before the spoon swirl? Or do you want only separate colors poured and then swirled? Sorry to muddy the waters. My mind is just running amok and unfocused.


----------



## newbie (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm sure a T&S qualifies as a loaf mold. I am 100% certain LP would agree with that. 

I am also wondering about the pour and what's allowed. A drop swirl, then the spoon? I was also thinking about tiger stripes- we may have to have a swirl-off, Dibbles!!! From the rules, it looks like we can pour however we want which would mean yes to drop, tigers, gradients, whatever we can think of. 

I'll text LP and tell her we have a couple questions.


----------



## newbie (Oct 7, 2016)

1. Mx6inpenn - I'm in!
2. dibbles - Me too!
3. MissChief - Come hell or high water, I'm making soap this month!
4. Judiraz- Starting today!
5. Wyredgirl- cuz why not?!
6. Arimara- We will see...
7. earlene - time permitting
8. crispysoap - I've got plenty of spoons so bring it on.
9. doriettefarm - Spoon swirls I can do! Maybe I should use my new neons . ..
10. TeresaT - I've been wanting to try this technique!! I'm in.
11. BattleGnome - I finally got a bunch of colorants!
12. apples - am I eligible yet?
13. JuneP - Definitely going to try to do this one.
14. Kisha - It's been a while, gotta give this one a go!!!
15. Steve85569 - I'm back from canning! Neon fall colors?
16. PenelopeJane - Looking forward to trying this.
17. Rusti - also time permitting...
18. BlackDog - have yet to do a successful spoon swirl so maybe this will inspire me!
19. BrewerGeorge - I think I can do this one.
20. Artemis - I think I can manage two colors...
21. Newbie- another deceptively difficult technique- it's harder than it seems to get what you want!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 7, 2016)

Thx for the text, I'm here now 
TS is fine, correct newbie! 

Yes, any pour will work this time. Spoon swirls can be so difficult to achieve whatever look you're going for, and I wanted a simple challenge month that could possibly encourage more people (new soapers etc), to try out a challenge this month. So ANY pour is ok this month, so long as you use a spoon to swirl said pour. Great question, and thx again to newbie!!


----------



## dibbles (Oct 7, 2016)

Great! Thanks for the clarification on the pour. I was reasonably sure that a T&S would qualify as a loaf, but just thought I'd check. 

Thanks, newbie, for getting in touch with LionPrincess. And it is nice to see you have signed up this month. I agree, this is a deceptively difficult technique to plan out. Part of my hang up is, I don't know that I've ever started out planning to do a spoon swirl. Usually it ends up being used as a Hail Mary pass to try to salvage a batch gone wrong, ie - thick, thick, thick!


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 7, 2016)

newbie said:


> 21. Newbie- another deceptively difficult technique- it's harder than it seems to get what you want!



Aren't they all???  :mrgreen:


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 7, 2016)

dibbles said:


> Great! Thanks for the clarification on the pour. I was reasonably sure that a T&S would qualify as a loaf, but just thought I'd check.
> 
> Thanks, newbie, for getting in touch with LionPrincess. And it is nice to see you have signed up this month. I agree, this is a deceptively difficult technique to plan out. Part of my hang up is, I don't know that I've ever started out planning to do a spoon swirl. Usually it ends up being used as a Hail Mary pass to try to salvage a batch gone wrong, ie - thick, thick, thick!




I understand that dibbles (too thick)...if you could tell from the second video, it had gone quite thick on me. It wasn't a glop and plop, but it was way thicker than my emulsion or thin trace pours. I find thicker is better with spoon swirls (so long as you can avoid air pockets). I am hoping this works in people's favor this time. Just like hanger swirls, when using a swirl tool, thin trace just won't pull those colors. Hopefully we can get some awesome creative attempts and submissions.  I hope it works out well for you, and I can't wait to see what you make!


----------



## newbie (Oct 8, 2016)

What it could have been....


----------



## newbie (Oct 8, 2016)

What it really is.


Soap:1.   Newbie: -12


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 8, 2016)

Newbie, did you use low water in your base and higher water TD? It looks a little like the 3D effect I get when I do. My failed spoon above that wasn't filmed has opaque edges and the top center looks more translucent with the gel from low high water combo.


----------



## newbie (Oct 8, 2016)

No, all the colors were in water so they are all pretty equal. I used ultramarines for the purples and a mica for the pink. Pigments seem to look a lot more translucent than micas or TD so I think that's were the effect comes from. This gelled much hotter than I imagined it would, as well.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 8, 2016)

Ah I see. Still it's a neat look, even if it wasn't what you intended.


----------



## newbie (Oct 8, 2016)

Well, the end piece might look neat but I will call you on the carpet if you mean the rest of it! Quel disastre!


----------



## doriettefarm (Oct 8, 2016)

I think the end piece looks pretty awesome newbie and I'm digging the black background with such pastel innards.  Did you just get spoon-happy with the middle?


----------



## newbie (Oct 8, 2016)

It's a one pound mold so it's very difficult to tell where the spoon hit and where not. All bars have to be swirled so there must have been overlap. The end got just the tip of spoon through it and none of the bowl of the spoon which really pulls soap with it. The other end is only decent. Even places that I know the spoon just went through the once are overswirled. Batter too thin or a bad pattern to use for this type of swirl.


----------



## Misschief (Oct 8, 2016)

I was going to make mine today but I made a gluten free lemon meringue pie instead. It's Thanksgiving weekend here in Canada so I have a 3 day weekend. There are two days left.


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 9, 2016)

I made an attempt today.  Won't know until I cut it tomorrow if it was a success. :mrgreen:


----------



## dibbles (Oct 9, 2016)

First try-not so hot. Second try: lye and oils almost cooled, FO blend and colors ready, Tom Petty on the iPod. I'm going in!


----------



## newbie (Oct 9, 2016)

Good luck in your endeavors! May they be more successful than mine.


----------



## doriettefarm (Oct 9, 2016)

Made attempt #1 today . . . going to call it Witches' Brew.  As I tend to stupidly do for these challenges, I used a new untested FO that was pretty dark colored when I measured it out.  Really hoping it doesn't discolor and turn the majority of my design brown.  I didn't add FO to the white & gold portions but did in the wine & brown which is the bulk of the batter.  Also used a lardy recipe and it took forever to trace . . . would have been perfect for the ribbon pour challenge last month!


----------



## artemis (Oct 9, 2016)

First attempt: I used the opportunity to experiment with borax and coffee. I like my swirls, but they don't look like the spoon swirl pictures I have seen elsewhere. So, the Christmas soap I had planned will become my second attempt at a spoon swirl!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 9, 2016)

I love hearing your attempts! Today is my birthday, so forgive if I am a tad absent; it doesn't mean I am not checking in...show what you aren't submitting...can't wait to see what you've all made!


----------



## dibbles (Oct 9, 2016)

newbie said:


> Good luck in your endeavors! May they be more successful than mine.



Probably not so much. At least I won't be so excited about cutting it tomorrow that I won't be able to sleep tonight. FO accelerated after pretending to be well behaved for awhile. Wait and see, I guess. It might have actually helped since I tend to swirl too early - if I don't have air pockets. 

Starting to think about batch #3.


----------



## dibbles (Oct 9, 2016)

Happy birthday lionprincess!! I hope you are eating cake and having all kinds of fun


----------



## crispysoap (Oct 9, 2016)

Happy birthday!!! I hope you have a wonderful day with lots of love and laughter!


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 9, 2016)

lionprincess00 said:


> I love hearing your attempts! Today is my birthday, so forgive if I am a tad absent; it doesn't mean I am not checking in...show what you aren't submitting...can't wait to see what you've all made!



Happy Birthday!  Hope you have a great day!


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 9, 2016)

dibbles said:


> Probably not so much. At least I won't be so excited about cutting it tomorrow that I won't be able to sleep tonight. FO accelerated after pretending to be well behaved for awhile. Wait and see, I guess. It might have actually helped since I tend to swirl too early - if I don't have air pockets.
> 
> Starting to think about batch #3.



Mine was such a slow trace that I had to wait for hours before I could swirl with the spoon!  
At least I now have an excellent slow trace recipe!:mrgreen:

I cut it today and...I have an entry.  Not exactly as I thought it would be but it is ok I think.


----------



## dibbles (Oct 10, 2016)

Hmmm...the swirls ended up being quite wispy despite how thick the batter was. I guess that was because of the pour/plop. I like it, but I'm thinking I'll do one more try. I need to make soap for my sister who suffers terribly with eczema, and can't use dyes or fragrance. I experimented with French green clay to add a little interest in the last batch I did for her and that seemed to be okay for her skin. So this time I'll maybe add a little Brazilian purple clay and see how that goes for her. So my Spoon Swirl quest continues.


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 10, 2016)

dibbles said:


> I need to make soap for my sister who suffers terribly with eczema, and can't use dyes or fragrance. I experimented with French green clay to add a little interest in the last batch I did for her and that seemed to be okay for her skin.



When my DHs eczema is really bad he can only used Castile with OO. Can't handle the clay unless his skin is pretty good at the time. 
Not sure if your sister will be the same, as every eczema is different.


----------



## dibbles (Oct 10, 2016)

I should have said 'suffered', as it has been pretty well under control for a year. She has some high olive oil soap that I have made for her, and another that has some shea butter (which is the one I added the green clay to), and both seem to be working well for her. So, since purple is her favorite color, she wants to give the purple clay a try. I'm just going to do a small batch so she can see if it agrees with her, and I want to do it before her other soaps are gone. I don't think we'll ever go into fragrance territory. She only ever wanted lemon verbena anyway.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 11, 2016)

Since I received a pm and saw another contestant mention doing it on a different thread, I want to say using a discoloring fo as a color with plain batter/or a non discoloring fo does count as 2 colors. Someone asked me, and another I believe has also done it, so I wanted to clarify for all this is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## newbie (Oct 11, 2016)

Ahhhh! I have to get going! Soap will be made tomorrow.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 11, 2016)

Never said THANK YOU for the well wishes. I really  (REALLY) need them this year. Thank you to all that gave a tad bit of hope to me for the new year.


----------



## earlene (Oct 12, 2016)

My first two attempts were unsatisfactory as entries, so here are pictures. 

Besides not making a big enough batch for the first one, it was too  thin, so I heated the bottom color layer while in the mold to thicken it a bit. That worked. Then I poured the other colors as done in the video.  I like the color combo with the FO a lot.  In fact as a soap, I am happy with it. However I had to do a slab cut because I didn't make enough batter for the desired design. The FO is Lime Margarita by Sweet Cakes.







For attempt #2 I figured I'd make extra batter (using the leftover for a confetti soap), speed up trace a bit with FO'S and even used a discoloring FO because I didn't need white.  However, it accelerated more than I wanted and by the time I began the swirling it was quite thick. A completely different color scheme here. I expect the plain batter to discolor a bit more to create a more pronounced camo look.  Anyway, the swirl doesn't look like much to me, but I think it will be something my brothers and sons will like, although there are only 5 bars.






Below the spoon is the confetti soap. Strangely the discoloring FO seems to have done as expected much faster here. I have no idea why not in the other soap.


----------



## mrsserena (Oct 13, 2016)

I like attempt #1! I would consider that one a success.


----------



## earlene (Oct 13, 2016)

mrsserena said:


> I like attempt #1! I would consider that one a success.



Thankyou, mrsserena.  That is very kind.

I was up all night making more attempts (and other soap).  I hope when we get back tonight to find something more satisfying when I cut them.


----------



## BlackDog (Oct 13, 2016)

#2 is in the mold! #1 was pretty but not what I wanted so here's hoping this one turns out!


----------



## crispysoap (Oct 14, 2016)

Just cut attempt #2 it looks amazing. Not sure if it will be my entry yet or if I'm going to have time to try again.


----------



## earlene (Oct 14, 2016)

I cut attempts #3 & #4 last night.  They both look okay, but I don't really like the color combo that much.  They remind me too much of that feminine cammo look.  One of the mica's turned more brown than red, which was disappointing.  But it was a freebie at SoapCon so no financial loss anyway.  I'll try again for a more pleasing color scheme.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 15, 2016)

Like your attempts earlene! The challenge thread was opened yesterday as an fyi. I can't wait to see what you made everyone!


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 15, 2016)

lionprincess00 said:


> Like your attempts earlene! The challenge thread was opened yesterday as an fyi. I can't wait to see what you made everyone!



Hi lion princess. When you get time can you change the link at the top of the home page please? 
Thank you.


----------



## JuneP (Oct 15, 2016)

Happy Birthday Lion Princess! Wishing you all things bright and beautiful on your special day! Hope there's a great celebration planned!

Not making the challenge soap yet; but spent quite a while figuring out what proportion of my little batch was going to allocated to the various colors, then doing the math to get the grams, then converting the grams to cups. I just finished! Whew!


Looks like today I'll just measure out the oils, water, lye, etc. get the colors mixed and be ready to go tomorrow. 

Looking forward to trying these colors in with the mango papaya FO, and doing my first spoons swirl!


----------



## dibbles (Oct 15, 2016)

Hi June! It's nice to see you are able to make soap again. Good luck with the challenge.


----------



## JuneP (Oct 15, 2016)

dibbles,thanks for the good wishes.  I just dropped a mixture of yellow mica all over my kitchen floor, carpet and feet. LOL Taking a break to quiet down after the cleanup! LOL


----------



## CaraBou (Oct 15, 2016)

LP, can we use column molds? The rules don't say so but I thought I would check since they're deep and not a slab. I have an idea.


----------



## earlene (Oct 16, 2016)

lionprincess00 said:


> Like your attempts earlene! The challenge thread was opened yesterday as an fyi. I can't wait to see what you made everyone!


Oh my, I forgot it was so early this month. I packed them away as we are leaving Las Vegas early and I need them out of the way during the next few days.  I'll have to photograph #3 & #4 when we get to San Antonio.  I may not have time for another attempt before the deadline after all.


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 16, 2016)

I made another attempt today.  I am not at all sure how this one is going to work out as I was trying something new and my new FO accelerated! 

Yes, I know what you are all thinking: why did she try a new FO in a challenge? :crazy:


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 16, 2016)

earlene said:


> Oh my, I forgot it was so early this month. I packed them away as we are leaving Las Vegas early and I need them out of the way during the next few days.  I'll have to photograph #3 & #4 when we get to San Antonio.  I may not have time for another attempt before the deadline after all.



I went ahead and opened the challenge early this month, but I am leaving it opened until Monday the 24th as opposed to opening on a Friday and closing the next Friday. Hopefully this gives people an extra couple days to finalize their soaps and pics etc.  Have fun and be safe!
 Are you traveling or moving? I didn't know/see....


----------



## dibbles (Oct 16, 2016)

Since I've posted an entry, here is a picture of my other tries. Top is a lemon poppy seed soap, which I was making yesterday anyway, so I made extra batter for one more try. Bottom left is an unscented shea butter batch with purple clay as the colorant, and the bottom right is fragranced with the blend that lionprincess created for the fragrance swap and I was lucky enough to receive. Since this is her challenge, I wanted to use it and it was my first attempt, sadly overswirled. I really wish it had turned out better


----------



## doriettefarm (Oct 16, 2016)

I'm really digging that lemon poppyseed bar dibbles!


----------



## Misschief (Oct 16, 2016)

I finally got mine made! After only a couple of hours, it's still warm but almost hard enough to cut.


----------



## JuneP (Oct 17, 2016)

After only 3 hrs sleep the night before, soap making was not on the agenda. I did hope I could nap, but that didn't happen. On top of no sleep my laser thermometer died. It's still shooting red light, but the display isn't working. So I got on Amazon and ordered a new one which will be here Wednesday. So I just covered everything and will make the soap after breakfast today with everything at room temperature.


----------



## artemis (Oct 17, 2016)

This was my second spoon swirl attempt. I used the challenge as an opportunity to make the Christmas gifts for the teachers. It is much more dramatic than the one I submitted, but the entire family preferred the more muted coffee soap.


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 17, 2016)

artemis said:


> This was my second spoon swirl attempt. I used the challenge as an opportunity to make the Christmas gifts for the teachers. It is much more dramatic than the one I submitted, but the entire family preferred the more muted coffee soap.



Your soaps are lovely! 
For your final entry one did you use used espresso coffee? 
Used coffee makes it less scrubby I have found. 
I dry it out thoroughly before I put it in soap.


----------



## artemis (Oct 17, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> Your soaps are lovely!
> For your final entry one did you use used espresso coffee?
> Used coffee makes it less scrubby I have found.
> I dry it out thoroughly before I put it in soap.



Thank you! I just grabbed the darkest blend Mother had at home. Espresso would be finer? I am a tea drinker and know very little about coffee.
I spread the used grounds on a paper towel and let them dry while the coffee cooled. I will see about trying espresso next time.


----------



## JuneP (Oct 17, 2016)

Finally got my soap made. I wanted to video the whole thing but couldn't find the top piece for the tripod I've been using. I found it later, hidden behind some things on my microwave! I was relieved to see it wasn't lost. So now I'll at least be able to make a cutting video.  
I was happy with the trace. I only stick blended to emulsion and that gave me plenty of time to mix my colors (I used four). I had the right consistency for pouring but everything thickened a bit by the time I got to doing the spoon swirl. It would have been a bit thinner had I not taken time to get another tripod set up (couldn't get that one adjusted properly, but have figured it out after the fact!). But I'm happy with how my recipe with 48 hard oils worked. I had plenty of time to do what I wanted even with all the lost time dealing with tripod problems. 
I'm not sure I swirled properly. I think I did more of a "pull up, and turn over". It felt like I went to the bottom, but when I looked at the side of my mold, I didn't see much pull up. Maybe it's only the outer edge that looks that way and it may be OK inside. I really enjoyed the process. This was my first attempt at a spoon swirl. It will be interesting to see the results.
My FO was BB Mango Papaya and my base was yellow (mixed two yellows and I'm hoping it lightens up since 2 bright yellows made the batter ocherish even with a bit of titanium dioxide added); and I did about half of that amount of batter with orange and about 1/4 each for dark green and red in my effort to duplicate the fruit and skin colors of both mangoes and papayas. I'll check it in 24 hrs. With the addition of sodium lactate, I think it may be ready to cut by then. I don't know how it will look, but it sure smells wonderful!


----------



## newbie (Oct 17, 2016)

I forgot my spoon in the pictures! I re-did a batch with the same colors so may use that one but I need a bit of sunlight, so will try to post tomorrow or Wednesday, with spoon.


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 18, 2016)

Here is one that didn't work as well as i expected it to.  Obviously you should use mica (like lionprincess) for lines rather than AC as it moves and even when cutting it marks the soap. 
Separated 600g batter. SB till thicker. Poured into mold. Sprinkle AC on top.  Poured confetti portion onto base (250g batter with 125g coarse grated soap). Sprinkle AC on top. Poured on another layer of plain and use spoon to stir soap clockwise to bottom for length of mold once. Then finished with layer of plain on top. Then used mica mixed in OO to decorate the top.

I think it was a little thick by the time I spoon swirled because the confetti didn't swirl as much as I expected/wanted it to.


----------



## earlene (Oct 18, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> Here is one that didn't work.  Obviously you should use mica (like lionprincess) for lines rather than AC as it moves and even when cutting it marks the soap.
> Separated 600g batter. SB till thicker. Poured into mold. Sprinkle AC on top.  Poured confetti portion onto base (250g batter with 125g coarse grated soap). Sprinkle AC on top. Poured on another layer of plain and use spoon to stir soap clockwise to bottom for length of mold once. Then finished with layer of plain on top. Then used mica mixed in OO to decorate the top.


Oh, I love this, penelopejane! They are so beautiful!


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 18, 2016)

artemis said:


> Thank you! I just grabbed the darkest blend Mother had at home. Espresso would be finer? I am a tea drinker and know very little about coffee.
> I spread the used grounds on a paper towel and let them dry while the coffee cooled. I will see about trying espresso next time.



I don't know if this is right or not but I dry them out for days to avoid the circle around the grains.  Espresso sounds like it is the same as you used.  We have a coffee grinder so can get any gradient of fine I want. I hadn't thought of trying the different grinds.  Thank you for the idea.


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 18, 2016)

earlene said:


> Oh, I love this, penelopejane! They are so beautiful!



Thank you!  I hope you like the actual entry better!


----------



## JuneP (Oct 18, 2016)

My was soap too soft to un-mold earlier today
, so it will have to wait till tomorrow afternoon. I did un-mold the little guest bar this morning that  I poured with the extra batter and it was only a bit firmer than a package of cream cheese. Time to exercise some patience or soap with a higher percentage of hard oils.


----------



## Steve85569 (Oct 19, 2016)

My second attempt is in the oven. My first started out great on paper...


----------



## dibbles (Oct 19, 2016)

Steve85569 said:


> My second attempt is in the oven. My first started out great on paper...



Don't they all?


----------



## Steve85569 (Oct 19, 2016)

A deceptively complex challenge. I'm going with attempt #2. I'll get my entry photos up in the morning.
Try not to think about sherbet and vanilla ice cream when I do though.:mrgreen:


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 20, 2016)

Carabou, I am so sorry I missed your question!! I sent you a pm.


----------



## newbie (Oct 20, 2016)

I changed my entry but got pics to include the spoon.


----------



## BlackDog (Oct 21, 2016)

artemis, I love those Christmas bars! So festive!  Newbie, what colorant did you use in your entry to get that lovely copper? (If you don't mind sharing)


----------



## newbie (Oct 21, 2016)

Copper Penny and lots of it. I like to get the sheen from it in the finished soap.


----------



## mx5inpenn (Oct 21, 2016)

Once again, no time for a second attempt.  Oh well, at least I like my first attempt this month!


----------



## lenarenee (Oct 21, 2016)

Woo Hoo! I made 14 lbs of soap this week - 3 loaves are spoon swirls. I'll enter the competition if I can get them cut in time...what time is the official end on the 24th? 

I sb'ed batter at 1:30, poured the last one at 2:30, went to pick up kid from school and was back at 3:15 to clean up and the bits of leftover batter were barely at medium trace!  Seven hours later and they're still too soft to lay plastic wrap on top!  I'm hoping the sodium lactate I added will help me unmold in time.

Btw, Nurture's Lush dupes of Kerbside Violet and B Scent were a breeze to work with.


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 22, 2016)

BlackDog said:


> artemis, I love those Christmas bars! So festive!  Newbie, what colorant did you use in your entry to get that lovely copper? (If you don't mind sharing)



BlackDog, 

Love your work!  That entry of yours is lovely. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## artemis (Oct 22, 2016)

BlackDog said:


> artemis, I love those Christmas bars! So festive!



Thanks! I hope the teachers agree.


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 22, 2016)

Beautiful entries everyone! Sorry I missed this one cos I've never done a spoon swirl but I've been busy sunning myself in Thailand for the last two weeks - unfortunately I'm now sat  waiting to take the first of 3 flights home. Just 23 hours till I get home!!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 22, 2016)

lenarenee said:


> Woo Hoo! I made 14 lbs of soap this week - 3 loaves are spoon swirls. I'll enter the competition if I can get them cut in time...what time is the official end on the 24th?
> 
> I sb'ed batter at 1:30, poured the last one at 2:30, went to pick up kid from school and was back at 3:15 to clean up and the bits of leftover batter were barely at medium trace!  Seven hours later and they're still too soft to lay plastic wrap on top!  I'm hoping the sodium lactate I added will help me unmold in time.
> 
> Btw, Nurture's Lush dupes of Kerbside Violet and B Scent were a breeze to work with.



Since I said it closes the 24th and didnt specify a time, if it posts before midnight (still technically the 24th), I will accept it.

That being the case, I will upload the survey the morning of the 25th so I can add any last minute entries.


----------



## CaraBou (Oct 22, 2016)

No worries LP. I didn't have any reason to believe that it would be approved since the rules clearly stated you must use a loaf. I also didn't realize when I posted the Q that the entry thread was already open - which meant it was too late for me to sign up.  I took a shot in the dark, and not surprising, I didn't hit the light switch.

But I will put in a plug to the challenge mods for thinking more broadly about mold types (or other constraints).  For example, if you don't want people using a slab mold (which may or may not have been the case here), then I'd encourage directly stating that rather than just saying to use one type of mold/material.  

Now I'll tell you why I was asking about a column mold.  I was wanting to make a purposeful pattern that went all the way around an undisturbed center of the soap, which I think is about impossible to do in a loaf.  A spoon would be a reasonable tool to try to get the design I wanted. I've had this idea in the back of my mind a long time (a few years?), and I always knew a spoon might work, but it didn't occur to me until late into this challenge that a column would give me a 360 degree playing field.  I feel kinda dense for not realizing that earlier - but better late than never. One day I'll give it a try and let you know how it works.

Contestants:  You all have some very cool soaps posted!  I haven't had a ton of luck with spoon swirls, so your results are very encouraging.  Between your beautiful creations and my long dormant idea, I am inspired again to try this technique.


----------



## apples (Oct 23, 2016)

My first challenge and I just get to make soap today (I'll make it after this post)! If I'm not able to cut it and submit the entry on time, I'll just wait for next month's challenge. I missed making soaps!


----------



## BattleGnome (Oct 23, 2016)

My attempt is in the mold and I am belatedly heating the oven (I decided on it as soon as I put my bowl in the sink). 

I've got everything crossed that this turns out. I have no real reason to worry, it will be soap after all. It just feels like this attempt started all wrong. (It's been a stressful week)


----------



## earlene (Oct 23, 2016)

I like all the entries! Teresa, you are so funny (re: the spoon.)

Now that my granddaughter's Quincinera is done and the girls from the sleepover have gone home, I will finally have time to get out my last two batches and decide which one to submit.  They both need a bit of trimming and clean-up before I can get a good photo, but with another day to work on it I will be okay. However there are so many beautiful entries already, I don't expect much from mine.


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 23, 2016)

BattleGnome said:


> My attempt is in the mold and I am belatedly heating the oven (I decided on it as soon as I put my bowl in the sink).



Sorry you had a stressful week. 
I see on the entry thread you said you had some problems with CPOP.  it shouldn't make a sticky bar. 
How did you CPOP it?


----------



## lenarenee (Oct 23, 2016)

lionprincess00 said:


> Since I said it closes the 24th and didnt specify a time, if it posts before midnight (still technically the 24th), I will accept it.
> 
> That being the case, I will upload the survey the morning of the 25th so I can add any last minute entries.



I didn't sign up for the challenge as I thought I'd be chaperoning a camping trip last week, but it was postponed. It's too late to enter once the entry thread is open?


----------



## kisha (Oct 24, 2016)

I dropped my soap! I hope my (quick, make another one) backup will be ready to cut before the entry thread closes. That's what I get for waiting until the last minute.


----------



## BattleGnome (Oct 24, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> Sorry you had a stressful week.
> I see on the entry thread you said you had some problems with CPOP.  it shouldn't make a sticky bar.
> How did you CPOP it?



I preheated the oven to 170F (lowest my oven goes) then turned it off when I put the soap in. I had the mold in there for 15-20 min with the door cracked (a bit worried about over heating since I only used a 1# mold). After that I closed the door and went to bed. It was in the oven for roughly 9 hours with the door closed. I cut the bars as soon as I took it out of the oven.

The oven did cut out a few days of soap in my counter but the bars were roughly as sticker as when I usually get fed up and cut them. There was also significantly less sticking to the mold (usually I have two corners and part of a side stick). 

I will admit that I am probably pouring as much of my stress as I can on this poor soap. We went on vacation last week and as a result I ended up with 9 days in a row of work (I'm only on day 7).


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 24, 2016)

BattleGnome said:


> I preheated the oven to 170F (lowest my oven goes) then turned it off when I put the soap in. I had the mold in there for 15-20 min with the door cracked (a bit worried about over heating since I only used a 1# mold). After that I closed the door and went to bed. It was in the oven for roughly 9 hours with the door closed. I cut the bars as soon as I took it out of the oven.
> .



Your oven is too hot.  Try it with the temp only the temp of a very hot day:  100*F.  Turn it to preheat 170*F then turn it off and wait 1/2 hr or so and open the door if necessary.  If you don't have a cooking thermometer then put your hand in the oven to test that it is only the temp of a hot day.  Cover and wrap your soap in a piece of an old blanket. Close the oven door and leave it overnight or for 12 - 24 hours without opening the door. 

It doesn't matter if your soap in the mold sits on the bench for an hour or two until the oven gets to the right temperature.

Once you get the hang of it it is a breeze.  A cooking thermometer makes it easier.  

Good luck at work!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 24, 2016)

lenarenee said:


> I didn't sign up for the challenge as I thought I'd be chaperoning a camping trip last week, but it was postponed. It's too late to enter once the entry thread is open?



Nope, so long as you post it before midnight tonight, it is a valid entry
Be sure to copy and paste the list of names adding yours to it if you want to enter.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 24, 2016)

BattleGnome said:


> My attempt is in the mold and I am belatedly heating the oven (I decided on it as soon as I put my bowl in the sink).
> 
> I've got everything crossed that this turns out. I have no real reason to worry, it will be soap after all. It just feels like this attempt started all wrong. (It's been a stressful week)



I don't think your oven is too hot fwiw. Mine only goes down to 170. I preheat and turn off. I then place in there. Difference is I only leave it in a few hrs, maybe 2-3 tops.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 24, 2016)

ATTENTION: I am closing the thread midnight tonight meaning any posts past midnight will not appear on the survey. The survey will open tomorrow morning  (as soon as I'm up and sure all submissions are added that may have posted tonight). I pm'd all who signed up the password for the survey. If you signed up, you can vote. Thx all!


----------



## earlene (Oct 24, 2016)

Midnight in what time zone?

I may change my entry, but can't cut the new soap just yet.  I am currently in Central Time, so for me midnight is about 7 hours away, but I don't want to count on that.

I did not really think I'd be up to making another batch of soap because I was so exhausted, but I had a spurt of energy this morning. Or maybe it was just bad judgment. I had to readjust my recipe on the fly because I made a transcription error which lead to a lye weighing error. But I realized my error immediately and changed my oil weights in my lye calculator so my soap would be safe. Then it seemed to take forever for my dual lye mixture to cool down, which wasn't too bad. It was the spilling and cleaning up that I kept having to do that was annoying. First it was a neon mica, then it was the soap batter (more than once.)  I was just generally mistake/accident prone today! 

Anyway it's done and I am hoping will be ready to cut and nicer than my entry, which I don't really favor all that much.  If it passes muster and I have time, I may replace my entry.


----------



## lenarenee (Oct 24, 2016)

1. Mx6inpenn - I'm in!
2. dibbles - Me too!
3. MissChief - Come hell or high water, I'm making soap this month!
4. Judiraz- Starting today!
5. Wyredgirl- cuz why not?!
6. Arimara- We will see...
7. earlene - time permitting
8. crispysoap - I've got plenty of spoons so bring it on.
9. doriettefarm - Spoon swirls I can do! Maybe I should use my new neons . ..
10. TeresaT - I've been wanting to try this technique!! I'm in.
11. BattleGnome - I finally got a bunch of colorants!
12. apples - am I eligible yet?
13. JuneP - Definitely going to try to do this one.
14. Kisha - It's been a while, gotta give this one a go!!!
15. Steve85569 - I'm back from canning! Neon fall colors?
16. PenelopeJane - Looking forward to trying this.
17. Rusti - also time permitting...
18. BlackDog - have yet to do a successful spoon swirl so maybe this will inspire me!
19. BrewerGeorge - I think I can do this one.
20. Artemis - I think I can manage two colors...
21. Newbie- another deceptively difficult technique- it's harder than it seems to get what you want! 
22. Lenarenee - finally!


----------



## apples (Oct 24, 2016)

I just looked at my soap, it's not ready for cutting yet...and disappointingly it gelled after removed from fridge and seemed overheated. I can see small white dots on all sides except the top, which means the dots are all over the inside too. I've been watching it like hawk (until the hawk took a nap) 

Will know for sure when I cut. I'm leaving on a trip later so will cut it when I return on Saturday.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 24, 2016)

earlene said:


> Midnight in what time zone?
> 
> I may change my entry, but can't cut the new soap just yet.  I am currently in Central Time, so for me midnight is about 7 hours away, but I don't want to count on that.
> 
> ...



Central standard time earlene, sorry!


----------



## Arimara (Oct 24, 2016)

I feel bad I could not get in a batch this month. I got sick earlier this month and have been coughing since 9/28. Only in the last few days has my coughing finally died down in frequency and intensity. I made an attempt at a try but it didn't come together very well in technique and the soap was rebatched a few days ago. I would have tried again today but I'm still trying to get this cold completely squashed (I don't think I had a normal cold).

I really just wanted to say you guys did an amazing job and even though I'm not going to be doing any challenges for a while, thanks for teaching me some new things. I can't wait to really get a chance to soap and try these swirls again and NOT be medicated.


----------



## lenarenee (Oct 24, 2016)

Its so aggravating when those viruses hang on. Hope it ends soon Arimara.


----------



## earlene (Oct 25, 2016)

Arimara, I hope you are back to 100% real soon.

Well, my newest attempt was a real failure. It crumbled as I cut it. Too bad, because I really liked how the swirl looked and the colors, too.  Maybe if I had cut it while still warm, it may have held together well enough for a photo. But the soap would probably still crumbled when used, so I guess it doesn't matter.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 25, 2016)

The challenge thread is officially closed. If you signed up, you can vote. Password for the survey was sent via pm. Check your inboxes for the password. Thank you all for your participation this month!

Survey link: https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/WNPK7Y5


----------



## Misschief (Oct 25, 2016)

Voted. It's always so difficult to pick just three. This month is no different.


----------



## mx5inpenn (Oct 25, 2016)

It was very hard to choose only 3!!


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 25, 2016)

Goodluck everyone. That is a beautiful bunch of soaps.


----------



## lenarenee (Oct 25, 2016)

Are you kidding me?  It took me 12 minutes to vote and every time I did - another deserving soap was unvoted for!   So let me congratulate each of you on
your efforts and entries!

I confess I rarely do a spoon swirl unless the I screwed up the pour or the batter accelerated. I always thought it was a "nothing" technique, but this challenge shows otherwise - no two swirls were the same.


----------



## Arimara (Oct 25, 2016)

lenarenee said:


> Are you kidding me?  It took me 12 minutes to vote and every time I did - another deserving soap was unvoted for!   So let me congratulate each of you on
> your efforts and entries!
> 
> I confess I rarely do a spoon swirl unless the I screwed up the pour or the batter accelerated. I always thought it was a "nothing" technique, but this challenge shows otherwise - no two swirls were the same.



I know the feeling. Choosing was hard but at the end of the day, everyone did a stellar job.


----------



## dibbles (Oct 25, 2016)

All I can say is WOW. What a great bunch of soaps!


----------



## JuneP (Oct 26, 2016)

It's a shame we can only vote for 3; but it would probably have been as difficult to vote for more as well! All lovely!


----------



## apples (Oct 26, 2016)

All soaps look great! It's really hard to choose just 3.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 26, 2016)

Just a friendly reminder: anyone who signed up can vote. We currently have a 3 way tie for third! Let's get those votes in! Thanks you all


----------



## Arimara (Oct 28, 2016)

3 people winning 3rd? Stop voting people! j/k


----------



## JuneP (Oct 30, 2016)

Black Dog, Can you share what colorant you used for that lovely deep raspberry color in your beautiful soap. I would love to use that color in my next black raspberry vanilla F.O. soap.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 31, 2016)

WINNERS OF OCTOBER SMF SOAP CHALLENGE ARE:
1st BlackDog
2nd newbie
3rd is a two way tie: doriettefarm and lenarenee 

Congratulations to all the winners and participants!


----------



## crispysoap (Oct 31, 2016)

Congratulations to all four of you!!!! And well done everyone else. Like always it was a great challenge and super hard to pick just three


----------



## earlene (Oct 31, 2016)

Congratulations, Blackdog, newbie, doriettefarm & lenarenee.  Beautiful soaps, every one.

Thank you, lionprincess00, for hosting. It was fun!


----------



## dibbles (Oct 31, 2016)

Congratulations to the winners :clap: You did a great job. There were so many excellent entries this time, which made it such a hard vote. Well done all, and see you in November!


----------



## Judiraz (Oct 31, 2016)

Great job, everyone!


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 31, 2016)

Congrats to our 4 winners this month!!


----------



## doriettefarm (Oct 31, 2016)

Woohoo!  Thanks to everyone who voted for my soap, it was just the pick-me-up I needed today.  Selecting a top 3 was difficult indeed . . . so many cool looking soaps and color combos (I also want to know what BlackDog used for that awesome berry color).  Can't wait to see what Saponista has planned for the November challenge!


----------



## newbie (Oct 31, 2016)

Oh wow! I was not thinking I would be in the winner's circle at all! I'm honored. 

Congrats to the other's and to everyone who took a chance to enter this month!!!


----------



## mx5inpenn (Oct 31, 2016)

Congrats to the winners! 

And thanks for hosting lionprincess!!


----------



## Arimara (Oct 31, 2016)

Congrats, winners.


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 1, 2016)

Congratulations, Blackdog, newbie, doriettefarm & lenarenee.  Excellent work.  Great job, everyone else who entered.


----------



## Misschief (Nov 1, 2016)

Well deserved, you four! There are some beautiful soaps in that thread.


----------



## lenarenee (Nov 1, 2016)

newbie said:


> Oh wow! I was not thinking I would be in the winner's circle at all! I'm honored.
> 
> Congrats to the other's and to everyone who took a chance to enter this month!!!



I knew! I confess I didn't vote for you because I knew you nailed and were guaranteed a win - so I spread the joy and voted for 3 others!


----------



## lenarenee (Nov 1, 2016)

Thank you everyone. I'm a little embarrassed (but I'll get over it). A big congratulations to everyone in the challenge - it's not easy to "put yourself out there", but its a great feeling to participate!


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 1, 2016)

Wow, that's a nice afternoon pick-me-up!  Thanks everyone!  There were some great looking soaps this month.  

For those that asked about my colorant, I'm afraid it's non-scientific.  I used about 1 oz ppo of Nurture Violet Red (or Red Violet?  I can't remember and I'm not at home just now - it's a pink color in the jar) plus I added some Nurture Orchid Purple - maybe a quarter teaspoon ppo or so.  It looks more purply-pink when you mix it in water but added to soap and gelled it turns this nice berry color.  I've used this "recipe" a few times and always get good color with it.


----------



## lovinglife (Nov 1, 2016)

I wish you could put all the entries together for us to all look at, I would try to go find them all but this forum loads so slow I don't have time on my lunch hour.  Maybe it's me, I don't know.


----------



## JuneP (Nov 1, 2016)

Congratulations to our winners for their exquisite soaps!


----------



## JuneP (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback. It's such a luscious color and such a gorgeous soap. I figured it might be a combo or red and blue somehow. Now I'll have to see if I have those colors or similar!



BlackDog said:


> Wow, that's a nice afternoon pick-me-up!  Thanks everyone!  There were some great looking soaps this month.
> 
> For those that asked about my colorant, I'm afraid it's non-scientific.  I used about 1 oz ppo of Nurture Violet Red (or Red Violet?  I can't remember and I'm not at home just now - it's a pink color in the jar) plus I added some Nurture Orchid Purple - maybe a quarter teaspoon ppo or so.  It looks more purply-pink when you mix it in water but added to soap and gelled it turns this nice berry color.  I've used this "recipe" a few times and always get good color with it.


----------

